

Firefox OS and Browser Choice - robin_reala
http://samuelsidler.com/2013/03/firefox-os-and-browser-choice/

======
Millennium
It's an interesting question, to say the least. Firefox OS makes much of the
fact that its apps will run in the browser, but is there any provision for
installing native code? Without it, there can be no alternate engines, and
thus no real browser choice.

Or is some other avenue for browser choice planned?

